# Wie mit Java eine .vbs Datei starten lassen?



## apollo14 (19. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit meinem Java Programm mehrere von mir geschriebene .vbs Dateien öffnen, am besten sollten alle gleichzeitig starten und nach erst versetzt nacheinander. Kennt jemand einen Befehl? Die Datei sollte nicht importiert werden oder ähnliches, sondern einfach wie bei einem Doppelklick starten. Pfad ist bekannt.


----------



## nrg (19. Jan 2011)

den Satz versteh ich nicht ganz  (edit: achso, nach = nicht). du willst sie also gleichzeitig starten? Runtime und Threads sollten da da imho weiterhelfen


----------



## apollo14 (19. Jan 2011)

sry, meinte natürlich nicht^^

Danke, ich werde die mir mal anschauen.

Da ich noch Java neuling bin und davor mit c++ rumexperimentiert habe, könnte mir vllt. jemand bitte nen beispielcode zeigen?


----------



## nrg (19. Jan 2011)

so ca. (ungetestet):


```
import java.io.IOException;

public class Launcher extends Thread {
	
	private String filePath;
	
	public Launcher(String filePath) {
		this.filePath = filePath;
	}
	
	@Override
	public void run() {
		try {
			Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /c " + filePath);
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String[] files = new String[] {"C:/test.vbs", "C:/test2.vbs"};
		for (String s : files) {
			Launcher launcher = new Launcher(s);
			launcher.start();
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## tagedieb (20. Jan 2011)

Anstatt dies in Java zu implementieren, wieso bastelst du dir nicht ein einfaches .bat script welches alle Programe inklusiv Java startet?


----------

